# "Service Tire Monitor System" message



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd have a service place do a re-learn procedure. I'm wondering if in a busy dealership, your computer learned someone else's sensor. That would explain the wrong tire pressure - and now that that sensor is out of range - why it's blank.

It dawns on me that this is probably why later model Cruzes *require* a re-learn tool instead if just a pressure change. Because in a busy tire place, there's going to be TPMS sensors gong off left and right - not the place to be doing a re-learn. Sucks for DIY, but a relief to dealers and their customers.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

strolsc said:


> I had mytires rotated last week by the a Chevrolet dealership. I ask them to set thetire pressure at 50 psi. Immediately, upon driving away from the dealership, I noticedthat the TPMS for one tires was 15 psi low. I was in a hurry and didn’t go backto the dealership. The next time that I drove the car I obtained received a "ServiceTire Monitor System" message and the TPMS for the tire which was 15 psi low, now isblank (just dashes for pressure). I called the dealership and they said thatthe TPMS needs to be replaced. Seems like quite a coincidence that the TPMSfails almost immediately after the tire rotation.
> 
> I wouldappreciate anyone’s comments or suggestions about this issue. Thanks.


What year is your car?
I'm starting to see the occasional 2011 TPM battery die and the service TPMS come up.

But yes, have the dealer or tire store perform a relearn to see if it'll 'wake up'

There is nothing the shop could have done to cause this problem short of wacking the valve with a hammer.........'Ever since you' does not apply.

Rob


----------



## strolsc (Apr 14, 2012)

Rob,

thanks for your reply. My Cruze is a 2011 so the battery may be weak. it just seems odd that the sensor started acting up immediately after the rotation. I will see if a relearn will help. Maybe this is something I can do myself through the "air release" method which I have read about on this forum.


----------



## strolsc (Apr 14, 2012)

thank you for your response. I appreciate the help. I have called the dealership and they will do a relearn for me tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## strolsc (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

The relearn should take care of it, especially if it's just one tire reading blank. The TPM battery life is around 7-10 years. I wouldn't let them tell you it needs a sensor. JMI


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

RIXSTER said:


> The relearn should take care of it, especially if it's just one tire reading blank. The TPM battery life is around 7-10 years. I wouldn't let them tell you it needs a sensor. JMI


Agree with the seven to 10 year thing but you never know how old they were when the tire/wheel were assembled........same as the cars battery.....never know how long it sat on a skid before installation.

Like I said though....I'm already running into 11's not signalling strong enough for the receiver to see it.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Interesting read. Trying to recall how I got along without TPMS for over 60 years. Do have a tire pressure gauge with NTIS traceable accuracy, for more accurate than this crap made in China and doesn't even have a battery. Could write your congressman since they made this law.

Never found a tire dealer yet that can accurately fill your tires. And if you do have a low tire on the road, where can you get air? Dealers have bankers hours, very few convenience store gas stations offer it. Good to carry a portable air compressor and a tire gauge you can trust. 

Changing TPMS Sensor Batteries


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> Changing TPMS Sensor Batteries


"He says battery life expectancy is directly related to the number of RF transmissions, which are affected by driving conditions"

"Colder conditions generally allow batteries to last longer, according to Rigney, so batteries are expected to fail quicker in warmer rather than colder climates given the same driving conditions."

Seems reasonable. But I found this interesting: "Sensors usually transmit less while a vehicle is stopped, more often while it’s in motion, and a lot more as it accelerates or decelerates. A constant speed, such as highway driving, allows sensors to transmit less often."

I think the sensor is designed to transmit when the wheel reaches a certain speed as part of "wake up". I'm guessing in start/stop traffic, that happens more often than the routine reporting at highway speed.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Robby said:


> Agree with the seven to 10 year thing but you never know how old they were when the tire/wheel were assembled........same as the cars battery.....never know how long it sat on a skid before installation.
> 
> Like I said though....I'm already running into 11's not signalling strong enough for the receiver to see it.
> 
> Rob


True Robby, you have a point there. I've seen stranger things happen in our shop.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Batteryless technology is not actually a new science, we were using this way back in the 70's, send an RF signal that was rectified and filtered with a capacitor that would fire up the circuit, let it do its thing, then fire the data back to the receiver. 

Not only was it far more reliable, but much cheaper and took a lot less space, that battery was the most single expensive item and took up the most space. And also required the most maintenance, but they solved this by yet another throwaway part.

Here's another tip form an old timer if you pay to get your tires rotated, put a chalk mark on each tire, and when done, this tell you if the correct rotation was followed or even if your tires were rotated at all. After its done, check each lug nut with your own torque wrench. Not too common today, but use to use 500 ft-lb impact wrenches to tighten the lugs, you would never get them off again if a stud wasn't broken.

But everyone I checked could find over a half a dozen that were loose. Ha, the same thing about putting a hair on your oil filter to let you know if it was actually replaced.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

strolsc said:


> thank you for your response. I appreciate the help. I have called the dealership and they will do a relearn for me tomorrow. Thanks again.


Strolsc, 
Glad to hear that you have made contact with the dealership and are working towards a possible resolution. If you need any additional assistance, feel free to let me know! 

Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

